# Must be able to downgrade a new Bolt OTA DVR!



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

Just had to return a new Bolt OTA DVR because it could not be downgraded to Classic Experience UI. Suggest that the Classic Experience be offered on all DVR devices.


----------

